# Despedido Frank Langella de serie Netflix por tocar muslo de mujer y bromear. INQUISICIÓN WOKE



## DarkNight (6 May 2022)

Frank Langella se defiende tras ser despedido por Netflix de 'La caída de la casa Usher': "La cultura de la cancelación es la antítesis de la democracia"

Tal y como ha dicho el actor, la "cultura de la cancelación" socialista es pura dictadura.

Ese rodaje era una secta. Tenía un coordinador de intimidad, que es un comisario político que impone a los actores qué deben hacer en escenas de sexo (aunque actualmente ni existen escenas de sexo, pero bueno).

La actriz feminazi empieza a llorar porque Frank no puso las manos donde estaba establecido, le tocó la pierna y se fue del rodaje.
Le echan y le impiden hablar con nadie del rodaje. Le dijeron que incluso las BROMAS estaban prohibidas durante el rodaje, para no ofender. Socialistas de mierda, son como una puta Secta. De hecho NI LE HAN PAGADO. Yo les llevaba a juicio.







O mejor 1 tiro, cabrones tarados


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 May 2022)

Que actriz ha sido por curiosidad ? ya hay que ser hija de puta

El actor también apunta que hubo otras quejas como contar una broma inapropiada, llamar a veces bebé o cariño a alguien o que daba un abrazo o tocaba el hombro de alguien. Langella no ha tenido problemas en desvelar *qué le dijo el productor ante esa actitud*: "_*No puedes hacer eso, Frank. No puedes bromear, no puedes hacer cumplidos. No puedes tocar. Es el nuevo orden*_*".*


----------



## belenus (6 May 2022)




----------



## kikelon (6 May 2022)

Es decir una persona normal estaba en un ambiente mojigato y como mojigatos le han tratado. Seguro que aprende, estaría bien saber la actriz para obviarla en un futuro.


----------



## DarkNight (6 May 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Que actriz ha sido por curiosidad ? ya hay que ser hija de puta
> 
> El actor también apunta que hubo otras quejas como contar una broma inapropiada, llamar a veces bebé o cariño a alguien o que daba un abrazo o tocaba el hombro de alguien. Langella no ha tenido problemas en desvelar *qué le dijo el productor ante esa actitud*: "_*No puedes hacer eso, Frank. No puedes bromear, no puedes hacer cumplidos. No puedes tocar. Es el nuevo orden*_*".*



el nuevo orden mundial

Ya buscaré a ver quién es la zorra


----------



## Ederto (6 May 2022)

Pues como a Plácido Domingo, que una tía le acusó de tocarle una rodilla mientras estaban en una cena... hace 20 años.

Y le cancelaron


----------



## brunstark (6 May 2022)

Menos mal que no soy famoso.....
Me crujen cienes y cienes de veces.


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 May 2022)

Yo soy de los que piensa que esto se hace porque se busca un efecto péndulo de la ostia.


----------



## fieraverde (6 May 2022)

Parece nuevo el Frank Langella este , y con 84 años , que ya no se le levanta la polla ni con un palet de viagras , por hacer la gracia? La gracia se acabó hace tiempo y este tío ni se ha enterado. A mi me da miedo hasta darle dos besos a mi madre cuando voy a comer a su casa.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (6 May 2022)

La actriz es Carla Gugino o Mary McDonnell, hagan sus apuestas amigrocs


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 May 2022)

Ah vale, que es un viejo y a ellas les da asco. Si fuera Thor seguro que no les molestaba.


----------



## FilibustHero (6 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Pues como a Plácido Domingo, que una tía le acusó de tocarle una rodilla mientras estaban en una cena... hace 20 años.
> 
> Y le cancelaron



El metropólitan envió una carta a todas las mujeres que habían trabajado en ese centro en la época de Plácido (más de 4000 mujeres) por si alguna de ellas se sintió agredida, animándolas a que enviaran una formulario de denuncia totalmente anónimo.

Sin palabras.


----------



## Gotthard (6 May 2022)

Un tipo que se ha trajinado a la Rebecca de Mornay y viene una bigotuda a decirle que no le toque el muslamen.

Dicha bigotuda seguramente es una actriz de decima fila que quiere hacese un Amber Heard.

El actor ha desvelado que "_el 25 de marzo, estaba rodando una escena romántica con la actriz que interpretaba a mi joven esposa. Los dos estábamos completamente vestidos. Yo estaba sentado en el sofá y ella estaba de pie delante de mí. El director dio la orden de cortar. *"Me ha tocado la pierna"*, dijo la actriz. "Eso no estaba previsto". Entonces se dio la vuelta y se fue del set_".

Esto es de locos.


----------



## Ederto (6 May 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> El metropólitan envió una carta a todas las mujeres que habían trabajado en ese centro en la época de Plácido (más de 4000 mujeres) por si alguna de ellas se sintió agredida, animándolas a que enviaran una formulario de denuncia totalmente anónimo.
> 
> Sin palabras.



y lo más jevi que encontraron fueron cosas de ese tipo.

Tuvo que salir Ainhoa Arteta a decir que no se creía nada. Comentó que ella ganó la beca Plácido Domingo siendo una completa desconocida, con ventipocos (y era un pibón. Eso no lo dijo pero era así), Plácido estaba en una posición de absoluta superioridad, pudo intentar aprovecharse y Ainhoa dijo públicamente que siempre fue un caballero. Que pudo cogerle el codo al hablar, pudo ponerle una mano en un hombro o pudo invitarla a cenar en varias ocasiones, pero eso no es acosar, eso es ser cercano.


----------



## Ederto (6 May 2022)

igual es pa darle bombo a la serie. Saldrá la famosa escena?


----------



## Ederto (6 May 2022)

los viejos verdes siempre han existido. Cuando te haces mayor y empiezas a tener síntomas de demencia senil y esas cosas, lo primero que se pierde es el filtro.

Igual puede alegar que está gagá.


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 May 2022)

La Dictadura Woke sigue cobrándose víctimas. Los hombres pro-otánicos no son más tontos porque no se entrenan.
EEUU es, junto a Suecia , Noruega y Francia, el país occidental más saboteado por el Comunismo, y, encima, si lo denuncias, el acusado de ser un soviético eres tú. Manda cojones.


----------



## Jiltonparis (6 May 2022)

Si saben cómo me pongo, ¿para qué me invitan?

Que se joda por meterse en esa puta secta...


----------



## kikoseis (6 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Yo soy de los que piensa que esto se hace porque se busca un efecto péndulo de la ostia.



Bien venido al club.
Parece que están buscando hastio, y provocando una sodoma y gomorra moral, para luego traer la salvación.

Bomberos pirómanos.
Cuidado con la que se nos puede venir.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (6 May 2022)

Y encima hay negrocs


----------



## InmortanJoe (6 May 2022)

Ya es que ni a Skeletor respetan... kawendiox...


----------



## Murray's (6 May 2022)

Actor blanco hetero...encima republicano, pro trump, seguro

Que raro que contra los niggers y panchis o homosexuales las mujeras no presentan este tipo de quejas...y ruedan agusto.eh...no se podia saber


----------



## Ederto (6 May 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Menos mal que no soy famoso.....
> Me crujen cienes y cienes de veces.



Eso lo dijo Sabina (no lo de famoso, lo otro).

Que si llega a tener hoy 40 años, con la cantidad de tías que se ha tirado, que ha rechazado, a las que ha entrado y le han mandado a la mierda, con las que ha tenido algo y han terminado a ostias... termina en Guantánamo lo menos.


----------



## morethanafeeling (6 May 2022)

Algo parecido le ha pasado a Bill Murray quien también ha sido cancelado.

_



“El mundo es distinto de cuando yo era pequeño. Lo que yo veía que era gracioso de niño no es necesariamente lo que es gracioso ahora. Las cosas cambian y es importante que yo me de cuenta”

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Lo curioso es que además de que les joden la carrera encima ellos se autoculpan. Nadie tiene huevos de plantar cara o quejarse ante la dictadura woke. Imagina el poder de los que están detrás.

Para mi esto es como el exceso de legislación. Buscan que la gente esté permanentemente fuera de la legalidad para así poder cargarse a quien les interese. Cualquier actor, cantante o persona relevante está en la picota por cualquier cosa que haga o hiciera en el pasado. Solo falta que alguien de los medios decida señalarlos con el dedo para hundirlos.


----------



## Roberto Malone (6 May 2022)

Curioso que él hiciera de Skeletor.

La maldad del personaje era más civilizada que la que le ha tocado vivir al actor.


----------



## alas97 (6 May 2022)

una pregunta desde el desconocimiento.

dada la gravedad de la época que estamos viviendo ¿No pueden usar cgi para quitar las mujeres?

de paso sale todo el mundo contento.

paz en la tierra y gloria en el cielo.


----------



## PA\BE (6 May 2022)

Ahora entiendo el porqué de los transexuales encubiertos en Hollywood.
Trabajar con mujeres biológicas es no ganar para disgustos.


----------



## seven up (6 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Actor blanco hetero...encima republicano, pro trump, seguro
> 
> Que raro que contra los niggers y panchis o homosexuales las mujeras no presentan este tipo de quejas...y ruedan agusto.eh...no se podia saber



No tiene pinta de republicano, cuando su mayor logro es el papel de Nixon, trabajas para Netflix y eres la pareja de Whoopi Goldberg.


----------



## sinosuke (6 May 2022)

Cualquier XY que se precie de serlo, no debería abonarse a esa secta de feminazismo y discriminación hacia todo lo masculino que se llama NETFLIX.

Boicot total y absoluto a NETFLIX



.


----------



## DarkNight (6 May 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> La actriz es Carla Gugino o Mary McDonnell, hagan sus apuestas amigrocs



Será Carla, porque la otra ya es demasiado vieja


----------



## Parlakistan (6 May 2022)

Así va Niggflix.


----------



## Murray's (6 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> No tiene pinta de republicano, cuando su mayor logro es el papel de Nixon, trabajas para Netflix y eres la pareja de Whoopi Goldberg.



Y? Puedes ser republicano e interpretar a NIXON y casarte con una mujer negra, hay alguna ley que lo impida?

Mi opinión es que este señor es blanco y hetero y solo por eso cualquier mujer con todo el feminismo ideológico que les come la cabeza va ir contra él solo por ser blanco y se sobrepase lo más minimo.

Ya sabia que era marido o pareja de whoppi Goldberg .


----------



## SPQR (6 May 2022)

Los de Hombres G estarian hoy dia condenados a cienes de años de prisión por haber “violeado” a decenas de sus fans y groupies.

De la que se libraron.



Ederto dijo:


> Eso lo dijo Sabina (no lo de famoso, lo otro).
> 
> Que si llega a tener hoy 40 años, con la cantidad de tías que se ha tirado, que ha rechazado, a las que ha entrado y le han mandado a la mierda, con las que ha tenido algo y han terminado a ostias... termina en Guantánamo lo menos.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (6 May 2022)

Están cogiendo carrerilla. Poco a poco, este goteo se hará diario. Todos los que respetan la ley serán viogenizados o ignorados sistemáticamente. Las mujeres seguirán ligando a mansalva, pero con aquellos que no respetan NINGUNA ley: violadores, aluniceros, Puigdemont....
Y poco a poco también empezarán a frustrarse, son relaciones poco rentables. Puigdemont se mete en el maletero de un coche y desaparece, los aluniceros empiezan a medianoche el trabajo y desaparecen, los violadores sí les prestan atención pero no como les gusta....


----------



## Sergey Vodka (6 May 2022)

¿Quién es el tal "Frank Parguella"?


----------



## Funcional (6 May 2022)

Muy mal, pero alguien que se deja fockar por el callo de la Whoopi Golgberg tampoco merece ningún respeto.


----------



## Joaquim (6 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ah vale, que es un viejo y a ellas les da asco. Si fuera Thor seguro que no les molestaba.









Hace años hicieron lo mismo a Morgan Freeman y a Geoffrey Rush, el Capitán Barbosa de Piratas del Caribe, y al final ellos libres y ellas condenadas; por eso se han inventado estas normas de mierda, para que los hombres no tengan el amparo de la justicia.






Una periodista de la cnn fabricó pruebas para acusar a morgan freeman de acoso


UNA PERIODISTA DE LA CNN FABRICÓ PRUEBAS PARA ACUSAR A MORGAN FREEMAN DE ACOSO La reputación del actor ha quedado manchada para siempre. POR JUAN ARCONES 05/12/2018 Una periodista de la CNN fabricó pruebas para acusar a Morgan Freeman de acoso - Me Too




www.burbuja.info







https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/geoffrey-rush-indemnizado-con-medio-millon-de-euros-por-el-medio-que-lo-acuso-de-abuso.1156124/



El socialista, cuando ve que no puede ganar, interviene, como también han hecho con la Federación Estadounidense de Fútbol, y el Bulo demostrado de la "Brecha Salarial", que al final el juzgado le dio la razón a la Federación, pero por motivos "misteriosos", pese a tener una sentencia a favor, la Federación termino accediendo a las peticiones de las Feminazis, a costa del dinero que generan los jugadores.










Como manipula la Izquierda; el Deporte Femenino.


Como manipula la Izquierda; el Deporte Femenino. Ultimamente, los Mass Mierda, todos Progres, están dando muchísimo la Matraca con el Deporte Femenino; pero en este caso, se puede analizar para comprobar las tácticas de manipulación de la Izquierda. Primero ellos cogen una causa simple a la...




www.burbuja.info





No obstante, si yo fuera Frank Langella, buscaría un abogado porque creo que esto es claramente denunciable.

Frank Langella, el puto amo, nadie hizo de Skeletor, ni lo hará, mejor que el en los 80.


----------



## Abrojo (6 May 2022)

todo son risas hasta que Ireno decida poner comisarios de intimidad en los rodajes porno


----------



## Joaquim (6 May 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> todo son risas hasta que Ireno decida poner comisarios de intimidad en los rodajes porno



Aún así, ya viéndolas venir, los contratos de los rodajes porno son muy detallados, y los productores están muy bien asesorados por buenos abogados, por eso, pese a meterle dos años de trullo por la face, no pudieron empapelar a Torbe.

Pero si que es cierto que la tendencia, por desgracia, es esta; otro ejemplo claro son los videos de verificación, que los abogados de los Jeques exigen a las putas que estos se van a follar en Dubai, donde la chica dice quien es, que accede voluntariamente el día y hora tal, a tener sexo con el Jeque cual, y le obligan a que esta diga, explícitamente, todas las guarradas que se va a dejar hacer por dinero.

Y no hacer cosas así, y mas siendo famoso y con pasta, te puede salir muy, pero que muy caro.









NO ES NO y SÍ ES NO: el futbolista Santi Mina a la puta cárcel ¡Se os acabó el chollo!


Este machito alfa se creyó con derecho a machirulear delante de sus amigos. Él, de 21 años, cogió a una treintañera, empezaron a enrollarse públicamente, se pusieron muy gorrinos, bailaron la danza horizontal... hasta que, seguramente, uno de los espectadores hizo algún comentario de gañán. La...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Abrojo (6 May 2022)

Molaría tener un leak de esos videos consintientes de instarrameras de Dubai


----------



## superloki (6 May 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No obstante, si yo fuera Frank Langella, buscaría un abogado porque creo que esto es claramente denunciable.
> 
> Frank Langella, el puto amo, nadie hizo de Skeletor, ni lo hará, mejor que el en los 80.



Y no olvidemos que hizo uno de los mejores "Drácula" que se han hecho (para mi la mejor). Frank Langella en el papel de Drácula, dirigida por John Badham y acompañado de actores de la talla de Laurence Olivier, Donald Pleasence y Kate Nelligan.


----------



## CocoVin (6 May 2022)

Esa pierna solo tiene derecho a tocarla el director..


----------



## Joaquim (6 May 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Molaría tener un leak de esos videos consintientes de instarrameras de Dubai





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/tagthesponsor-pagina-web-expone-a-las-jovenes-del-instagram-que-van-a-dubai-a-prostituirse.627697/


----------



## DarkNight (6 May 2022)

Si con 84 curra es que no sabe jubilarse, se aburre. Por pasta lo dudo


----------



## Joaquim (6 May 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Los de Hombres G estarian hoy dia condenados a cienes de años de prisión por haber “violeado” a decenas de sus fans y groupies.
> 
> De la que se libraron.



De hecho, en la peli de los Hombres G, "Suéltate el pelo", al cantante, David Summers, lo meten en el trullo por una denuncia falsa de violinización, y sale de allí con la ayuda de Toni Cantó, película de 1988 brutalmente adelantada a su tiempo.


----------



## Joaquim (6 May 2022)

He encontrado un dato curioso de Frank Langella en la Wikipedia:


*Personal life[edit]*
_Langella was married to Ruth Weil from June 14, 1977 to their divorce in 1996. They have two children, Frank III and Sarah. He also lived with actress/comedian Whoopi Goldberg, whom he had met on the set of Eddie, from 1996 until they separated in March 2001. Langella published a memoir in 2012 called Dropped Names: Famous Men and Women As I Knew Them.[23] In a review in the New York Times Book Review, Ada Calhoun wrote that "Langella's book celebrated sluttiness as a worthy—even noble—way of life. There was so much happy sexuality in this book that reading it was like being flirted with for a whole party by the hottest person in the room. It was no wonder Langella was invited everywhere."__[24]_

Vida personal
Langella estuvo casado con Ruth Weil desde el 14 de junio de 1977 hasta su divorcio en 1996. Tienen dos hijos, Frank III y Sarah. También vivió con la actriz/comediante Whoopi Goldberg, a quien conoció en el set de Eddie, desde 1996 hasta que se separaron en marzo de 2001. Langella publicó una memoria en 2012 llamada Dropped Names: Famous Men and Women As I Knew Them [23]. ] En una reseña del New York Times Book Review, Ada Calhoun escribió que *"el libro de Langella celebraba la promiscuidad como una forma de vida digna, incluso noble. Había tanta sexualidad feliz en este libro que leerlo era como coquetear con ella durante un rato". toda la fiesta por la persona más atractiva de la sala. No era de extrañar que Langella estuviera invitada a todas partes".*[24]









Frank Langella - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Joaquim (6 May 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Y no olvidemos que hizo uno de los mejores "Drácula" que se han hecho (para mi la mejor). Frank Langella en el papel de Drácula, dirigida por John Badham y acompañado de actores de la talla de Laurence Olivier, Donald Pleasence y Kate Nelligan.








Cine y TV - Skeletor, Villano Infravalorado del cine. Hilo Especial Halloween.


Pues si amigos; hoy hablaremos de un personaje que merecía pasar a la historia de los grandes villanos del cine de los 80 como Darth Vader o Gordon Gekko; pero quedó injustamente relegado a un segundo plano,estoy hablando del Skeletor interpretado por Frank Langella en la película "Masters del...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## octopodiforme (6 May 2022)

Mi apoyo a Bill Murray y Frank Langella. 

La ofensiva política contra los chistes es por tierra, mar y aire.


----------



## Abrojo (7 May 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/tagthesponsor-pagina-web-expone-a-las-jovenes-del-instagram-que-van-a-dubai-a-prostituirse.627697/



no es lo mismo, molaría el audiovisual


----------



## Can Pistraus (7 May 2022)

llorar en un foro sin duda acabará con el wokismo


----------



## Roberto Malone (7 May 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Cine y TV - Skeletor, Villano Infravalorado del cine. Hilo Especial Halloween.
> 
> 
> Pues si amigos; hoy hablaremos de un personaje que merecía pasar a la historia de los grandes villanos del cine de los 80 como Darth Vader o Gordon Gekko; pero quedó injustamente relegado a un segundo plano,estoy hablando del Skeletor interpretado por Frank Langella en la película "Masters del...
> ...



No sabía que habías hecho un hilo sobre ello.

Hace unos años volví a ver la serie de dibujos por nostalgia, además de la película (ambas en inglés).

Me resultó bastante grato que tanto en la serie de animación como en la película, siendo básicamente productos de ocio dirigidos a menores de edad, no tratasen a los espectadores como menores de edad ni como disminuidos psíquicos.

Los dibujos destilan testosterona a raudales, y el propio Skeletor tiene una profundidad bastante notable, amén de que varios de los 'malos' tienen sus propias ambiciones de poder y se ve contínuamente que matarían a Skeletor si tuvieran la oportunidad. No son los típicos secuaces unineuronales que siguen ciegamente al líder. El propio Skeletor es extremadamente incorrecto políticamente (machismo, supremacismo, etc.) pero no es imbécil y toma decisiones bastante lógicas y con bastante sentido tanto táctico como estratégico.

Centrándome en la película, aunque se nota que es mala, respetaron el personaje de Skeletor. El actor hace un gran papel.


----------



## Murnau (7 May 2022)

Joder, ese me suena que era Skeletor en aquella película de la infancia tan mala y tan mítica al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Murnau (7 May 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Cine y TV - Skeletor, Villano Infravalorado del cine. Hilo Especial Halloween.
> 
> 
> Pues si amigos; hoy hablaremos de un personaje que merecía pasar a la historia de los grandes villanos del cine de los 80 como Darth Vader o Gordon Gekko; pero quedó injustamente relegado a un segundo plano,estoy hablando del Skeletor interpretado por Frank Langella en la película "Masters del...
> ...



Vale, eso venía a decir.


----------



## Felson (7 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> y lo más jevi que encontraron fueron cosas de ese tipo.
> 
> Tuvo que salir Ainhoa Arteta a decir que no se creía nada. Comentó que ella ganó la beca Plácido Domingo siendo una completa desconocida, con ventipocos (y era un pibón. Eso no lo dijo pero era así), Plácido estaba en una posición de absoluta superioridad, pudo intentar aprovecharse y Ainhoa dijo públicamente que siempre fue un caballero. Que pudo cogerle el codo al hablar, pudo ponerle una mano en un hombro o pudo invitarla a cenar en varias ocasiones, pero eso no es acosar, eso es ser cercano.



Ahora ser cercano es un cercado, como ser libre es ser liebre. Parece lo mismo, pero es justo lo contrario.


----------



## PedrelGuape (7 May 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/tagthesponsor-pagina-web-expone-a-las-jovenes-del-instagram-que-van-a-dubai-a-prostituirse.627697/



El tema ha sido viogenizado.


----------



## alguno2 (7 May 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> La actriz es Carla Gugino o Mary McDonnell, hagan sus apuestas amigrocs



Es Carla Gugino. En el reparto de la serie que aparece en Netflix, Bruce Greenwood ha sustituido ya al fulminado. Y se aclara que Mary McDonnell hace de su hermana gemela. Y además el mismo Frank dijo que fue por tocarle el muslo a su joven esposa, y Mary McDonnell es de edad parecida a la suya.


----------



## M4rk (7 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Yo soy de los que piensa que esto se hace porque se busca un efecto péndulo de la ostia.



Esto. ^^^
Es que no hay otra explicación razonable...


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (7 May 2022)

Netflix acabará como los videoclubs y las salas de juego. Que se joda el NWO.

Tocar pierna manda


----------



## deckard009 (7 May 2022)

Entiendo que la que se ha quejado, tan valientemente, que de la cara. Y que decida la masa a quien cancela.


----------



## butricio (7 May 2022)

Que se fagociten entre ellos,no conozco a ninguno,no veo apenas tv,mucho menos esas porquerias de plataformas

Ella tiene mi bendicion.Si a posteriori el perjudicado la corta el cuello,tambien tiene mi bendicion.

Juden mode conforeros


----------



## Joaquim (7 May 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> El tema ha sido viogenizado.



Por que será?


----------



## Decipher (7 May 2022)

Lo malo de ser progre es que estás en el punto 0 del progresismo.


----------



## Chispeante (7 May 2022)

¿Es obligatorio pagar la cuota de Netflix? Pues entonces ya sabéis...No financiar a empresas woke, en la medida de lo posible, no votar a partidos woke y relacionarse lo menos posible con gente de esta categoría, también en la medida de lo posible. No puedes cambiar el mundo, pero puedes intentar crearte un entorno mínimamente digno.


----------



## Joaquim (7 May 2022)

La cuentista también es ITALIAN AMERICAN, Carla Gucino.


----------



## Joaquim (7 May 2022)

Esta y la primera, "Sufre Mamón" lastima que no lanzasen mas películas los Hombres G.

Por cierto, son las mas vistas y descargadas de FlixOlé....









FlixOlé estrena en exclusiva las películas de los Hombres G - Audiovisual451


Coincidiendo con el concierto que el mítico grupo de música Hombres G realizará este viernes en Madrid, la plataforma FlixOlé incorpora a su catálogo dos películas protagonizadas por ellos: ‘Sufre, mamón’ y su continuación ‘Suéltate el pelo’, ambas dirigidas por Manuel Summers. Ambos títulos han...




www.audiovisual451.com


----------



## Joaquim (7 May 2022)

Tampoco pondría mucha esperanza en ellos, para no llevarnos decepciones, pero ahora apoyarlos es lo que toca.


----------



## Decipher (7 May 2022)

Pues si, si que la veo.


----------



## Decipher (7 May 2022)

Como no la tenemos es no apoyando a todo aquel que rema en nuestra dirección.


----------



## Esse est deus (7 May 2022)

¿Qué red es Netflix?


----------



## Decipher (7 May 2022)

Ya, lo dudo. Promoviendo acabar con las leyes de género, con la inmigración ilegal, teniendo a todo el sistema en contra.


----------



## Ederto (7 May 2022)

pues eso, una cría desconocida, gana la beca, el Plácido la acoge debajo de su ala para ponerla en contacto con lo más granado del mundillo... Y se comporta siempre como un caballero. Si ahí no intentó arrimar la cebolleta ya dice mucho.

Aparte de que Plácido Domingo ha tenido que tener a las tías que le dé la gana. Joder! si yo, que en mis tiempos fui el segundo guitarra de "Kagando Blando" y sabía que al terminar el concierto tenía a las tías del gaztetxe con las bragas en la mano... Qué no habrá tenido este hombre!! no le hace falta ser un cerdo, tiene a las que quiera.


----------



## Decipher (7 May 2022)

Algunos de esos razonamientos no tienen ningún sentido.

El primero presupone sin respaldo ninguno que la oposición a la disidencia va a ser el asesinato en vez de la difamación mediática, cuando la lógica nos dice que lo mas eficaz es lo segundo.

Las críticas típicas de que no se les apoya porque no son perfectos es un caso evidente de falacia del Nirvana. No me sirven porque no son perfectos. Yo no he dicho que sean perfectos he dicho que son oposición y con eso me vale y tienen mi apoyo. Si uno busca siempre va a encontrar cosas que criticar en cualquier tipo de disidencia, parece mas una forma de desactivar cualquier disidencia que una postura disidente.

Para empezar están bien, luego ya se podrá pasar a otras reivindicaciones pero es imposible pasar de cero a mil sin los pasos previos. En vOx hay una parte liberalia y otra conservadora, incluso la parte liberalia está bien ya que abogan por la libertad lo que limita el poder de un estado e instituciones controlados por el socioliberalismo. Además de que vOx ha ido virando hacia una vertiente mas social y menos liberal.

Donde usted ve los defectos yo veo el germen de una respuesta al progresismo hegemónico imperante.


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 May 2022)

Yo empiezo a creer que son noticias fake para hacernos quedar a los tios como cerdos y seguir alimentando los lobbies feminazis y las leyes viogen.


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 May 2022)

Claro, ese odio crea una mayor división entre hombres y mujeres. Han logrado que países como España tengan una tasa de natalidad por los suelos, gracias a las leyes de mierda y la viogen.


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 May 2022)

Qué pena que la mayoría no se den cuenta de toda esta trampa.


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 May 2022)

Bueno, los políticos saben todo lo que hay detrás. Son los lacayos de mayor rango y tienen su dosis de poder, aunque en última instancia se deban a los que verdaderamente cortan el bacalao.


----------



## Larsil (7 May 2022)

Eso de decir que sí a la mujer simplemente porque es mujer es una maerda de el puto siglo, soy tu abuelo, pon que al Cayetana va a ser tú mujer. JAJAJA.


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 May 2022)

Solo cabe preguntarse si, algún día, volveremos a cambiar de dueños. China, tal vez? No me hace mucha gracia, pero tal vez traigan un orden y una lógica perdidos.


----------



## A.Daimiel (7 May 2022)

la Gugino esta lleva años que solo trabaja para series de la negroflix. Debe ser una elementa cojonuda


----------



## Decipher (8 May 2022)

En el fondo eso es derrotismo, las soluciones tienen que empezar por alguna parte e irse construyendo, si no se dan los primeros pasos nunca se puede llegar a ninguna parte.


----------



## Joaquim (9 May 2022)

Esto es como cuando un gay mata a otro, o una lesbiana maltrata a su pareja, que se joda la victima.


----------

